# Schlag den Raab Unfall



## Barrack (10. April 2010)

Hey
bei Schlag den Raab gab es einen heftigen Unfall, Rab hat sich 'voll auf die Fresse gepackt' und war kurz bewusstlos, hier das video:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJToiyfBKw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.youtube.c...h?v=tJToiyfBKw8


----------



## Greendesert (10. April 2010)

Krass, wie schnell solche Videos bei Youtube sind ..

Peace


----------



## Mr.62 (10. April 2010)

oh es läuft ja schlag den raab^^
da hats den raab aber erwischt
wer gewinnt grad?


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Und für so ein Video braucht es einen Extra-Thread?...
Wir haben dafür einen Youtube-Sammelthread ==> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/21654-eure-youtube-lieblinge/page__st__1880


----------



## LiangZhou (10. April 2010)

Gehirnerschütterung diagnostiziert, scheint ein wenig zu spielen imho


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Warum brauchen wir immer so Klugscheißer :<


----------



## Greendesert (10. April 2010)

Der Kandidat hat 10 Punkte umsonst bekommen. Steht 28 zu 27 für Raab. Wenn der Arzt bei allen Sport Spielen nu sagt ist nicht, gewinnt der 2 Mille fast umsonst ...

Unfair FTW

Peace


----------



## Silenzz (10. April 2010)

Bin ich doof oder warum hat Raab aufeinmal keine Verletzung mehr im Gesicht? oO 

&#8364;dith: Oh seh grad seine Verletzung im Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Warum brauchen wir immer so Klugscheißer :<




War das auf mich bezogen?


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> War das auf mich bezogen?



Nein auf Razyl.


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Nein auf Razyl.



Warum brauchen wir für jeden sch*** nen eigenen Thread? Damit sich ein paar Sensationsschaulustige hier austoben können? Cool, dann kann ich demnächst auch für jedes Video, was ich auf Youtube finde bzw. davor im Fernsehen gesehen habe, hier nen eigenen Thread aufmachen...


----------



## LiangZhou (10. April 2010)

Okay


Fand das Spiel eben total spannend irgendwie^^


----------



## Greendesert (10. April 2010)

Das Ding wär bestimmt auch mit 24 Eiern geflogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Darum geht es nicht. Wenn du es möchtest, kannst es ja gerne machen. Aber immer diese Kommentare. Hier hat sich eben keiner beschwert drüber, dass er das gepostet hat. Morgen Mittag ist der Thread sowieso wieder verschwunden, von daher interessiert das keinen.


----------



## Tabuno (10. April 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Der Kandidat hat 10 Punkte umsonst bekommen. Steht 28 zu 27 für Raab. Wenn der Arzt bei allen Sport Spielen nu sagt ist nicht, gewinnt der 2 Mille fast umsonst ...
> 
> Unfair FTW
> 
> Peace


Hans Martin Reloaded halt..


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Darum geht es nicht. Wenn du es möchtest, kannst es ja gerne machen. Aber immer diese Kommentare. Hier hat sich eben keiner beschwert drüber, dass er das gepostet hat. Morgen Mittag ist der Thread sowieso wieder verschwunden, von daher interessiert das keinen.



Mir doch egal, wer sich hier beschwert o.O
Andere Threads mit ähnlichen Youtube-Videos werden auch geschlossen, warum also ne Ausnahme machen? Wegen Raab? Na klasse...


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2010)

Das Ding ist einfach, das das Forum mit sowas überflutet werden würde, wenn es jeder machen würde.
Für sowas gibts halt Regeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Ja, für so was gibt es Regeln. Kopf durch Strick am besten. Gibt nichts über die alte Schule.


----------



## LiangZhou (10. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Mir doch egal, wer sich hier beschwert o.O
> Andere Threads mit ähnlichen Youtube-Videos werden auch geschlossen, warum also ne Ausnahme machen? Wegen Raab? Na klasse...




Wieso AAusnahme, es hat bis jetzt einfach noch kein Mod gesehn ;D


----------



## Manowar (10. April 2010)

"Gief Anarchie zomfg!!" ? :>


----------



## Razyl (10. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wieso AAusnahme, es hat bis jetzt einfach noch kein Mod gesehn ;D



Ich habs aber schon reported \o/

@ Soramac:
Ich würde deinen Tonfall mal lieber ändern...


----------



## Soramac (10. April 2010)

Doch Ahramanyu war schon drin. Guter Moderator ;p


----------



## Greendesert (10. April 2010)

Man hätte den Thread einfach "Schlag den Raab" genannt und es wär ne fröhliche Diskussion geworden. Da hätte man natürlich auch 1 oder 2 Videos Posten können und es wäre mal nicht so ein Flame Thread geworden. Aber nu gut, nur ein Gedanke von mir ..


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2010)

Und noch krasser wie schnell die Videos gesperrt werden.

Das Erste ist schon --> Dieses Video ist aufgrund des Urheberrechtsanspruchs von Brainpool nicht mehr verfügbar.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Und noch krasser wie schnell die Videos gesperrt werden.
> 
> Das Erste ist schon --> Dieses Video ist aufgrund des Urheberrechtsanspruchs von Brainpool nicht mehr verfügbar.


Das Zweite Funktioniert aber noch. ^^


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2010)

Mh stimmt was der Kommentator da sagt.

Also das Gefühl möcht ich haben so...Golfschläger in der Hand und diese Puts entscheiden darüber ob ich jetzt 2 Mio Euronen mehr habe oder ich auf weitere Spiele warten müsste :O


----------



## Greendesert (11. April 2010)

Naja vermutlich, weils grad noch Live gesendet wird, oder es ebend von Pro 7 verboten ist.

edit: Aber auch gut, wie er auf die Kommentare vom Kommentator eingeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2010)

Hehe...jo aber trotzdem :S WILL DIE KOFFER q_q (Wer würde die denn nicht wollen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Edit: Und ja da ich dank toter Loginserver die Show jetz netmehr halb Brainafk während dem WoW spielen kucke....^_^+

Edit the 2nd: Um nochmal zum Unfall zurückzukommen: Schon intressant dass überhaupt die Leute sowas direkt aufs Internet setzen O.o ...Frag mich nur wie die das aufnehmen, das sieht nicht gerade nach Kamera vorm Fernseher aus... Na gut will ich auch hier nicht nach ner Antwort fragen....bin nur ein neugieriger Mensch *hust*


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

Ich wette jedes 2 thema das hier geöffnet wird, gab es schonmal. 
Wenn man wirklich so streng wäre, dann währ hier jeder Thread zu -.-


----------



## Greendesert (11. April 2010)

Ja stell dir das mal vor, es liegt an deinem Arm, deiner Konzentration und an EINEM Golfball ob du 2 Millionen hast oder vielleicht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mich würde das in den Wahnsinn treiben.

@yves1993: Selbst WENN die Login Server offen wären, würd ich beides nebenbei machen, wollte eh nur ein wenig meinen Warri leveln (:

* 
*


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2010)

Hehe ich hätte Arena weitergemacht und da kann ich die Sendung nur teilweise mitbekommen, Vorbereitugnsphase und zwischen den Anmeldungen xD 

Naja mal im Forum quatschen ist auch ok, wären eh bald am Ende für ''Heute'' angelangt und da hätte ich nur noch gechatted...


----------



## Greendesert (11. April 2010)

Arena .. will ich PvP Spielen, zock ich Warhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denk das wird zu Wow lastig (:

Meint ihr Martin gewinnt? Ich denke schon, da Raab schon 10 Punkte abgeben MUSSTE und nen fiesen Unfall hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2010)

Jo sorry ;D 

Finde das momentane Spiel irgendwie blöd. Das ist ziemlich Zufallswissen.
Naja bin gespannt aber es steht 3.0 für Hans.

Ich gönns ihm^^


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Arena .. will ich PvP Spielen, zock ich Warhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warhammer rockt und Martin gewinnt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Hans Martin ist den sein Name? WTF


----------



## Silenzz (11. April 2010)

4:0 für Hans Martin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (11. April 2010)

Ich freu mich so auf nächsten Monat auf meinen neuen Rechner, dann kann ich Warhammer auch wieder besser Spielen (:

Und Martin gewinnt bestimmt


----------



## Silenzz (11. April 2010)

Ich hoffs mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst ist Schlag den Raab ein FaK€ xD


----------



## Silenzz (11. April 2010)

5:0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sorry war Doppelpost deswegen geeditet ^^


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Ich freu mich so auf nächsten Monat auf meinen neuen Rechner, dann kann ich Warhammer auch wieder besser Spielen
> 
> Und Martin gewinnt bestimmt


na dann wünsch ich dir das die zeit für dich schneller vergeht damit du Warhammer flüssig spielen kannst. ^^


----------



## Silenzz (11. April 2010)

Er hat Gewonnen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111einseinself 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

> Er hat Gewonnen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111einseinself
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> 5:0
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich behalte recht, martin gewinnt...

Ich kann in die zukunft sehn O.o


----------



## LiangZhou (11. April 2010)

Raab hat verloren

&#8364;: Frust, wollte erste sein T_T


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

also ist es endlich vorbei?


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2010)

He WON!

Grats mal dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (11. April 2010)

Ne fängt jetzt wieder bei 500.000 €uro an... die will jetzt eh keiner xD Finds ehrlich gesagt einfach nur gut, dass Raab endlich mal verloren hat ;D


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Raab hat verloren


Richtig so nagut dann ist es vorbei, tja hätte er nicht die Große klappe gehabt mit den 3,5 Millionen Ziel. ^^


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

Ja glaub schon, das war das letze schlag den raab. 
hab ich mal wo gehört :/


----------



## yves1993 (11. April 2010)

Wow da hat man mal einmal nen Internetlag und sofort 1 neue Forenseite O.o"


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

wir könnten heute noch die 5. seite knacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> wir könnten heute noch die 5. seite knacken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I smell spam...

Ziemlich ungewöhnliche Folge, der Sieg war aber auf jeden Fall nicht unverdient. Gratulation!


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (11. April 2010)

gz an raab


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (11. April 2010)

altermeinnameistvergeben schrieb:


> gz an raab


Wieso Gratulierst du Stefan Raab? der hat verloren. ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (11. April 2010)

Diese Sensationsgeilheit ist widerlich...


----------

